# Where to buy Black Powder?



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Anyone know where to buy TRUE black powder anywhere in Michigan?


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

Duncans in Bay City carry at least 50 pounds at one time. Well that is what they tell me


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Try "On Target" in Kalamazoo. If they have it or can get it, let me know, I'm about 45 minutes from there and always need an excuse to see what they have on the racks. Depending on how soon you need it, I'll be up in your neighborhood one of these weekends in August or early September, I can deliver if needed.
Hope all is going well!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

JJ, you still there?


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Smith & Wesson man said:


> Duncans in Bay City carry at least 50 pounds at one time. Well that is what they tell me



I called Duncans, i'm looking for Swiss brand, they only carry Goex.

Thanks


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The Jag Shop
2103 101st. Ave.
Otsego, MI 49078
(269) 694-4749
http://www.elephantblackpowder.com/distributors.html


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

skamaniac said:


> I called Duncans, i'm looking for Swiss brand, they only carry Goex.


http://www.powderinc.com/

-na


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Classic Arms in Lansing sells black powder. It might be Goex though.


----------

